# Sarah Palin And A Steak!



## Madeline (Oct 28, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2q2ualTQ84"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2q2ualTQ84[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Oct 28, 2010)

This is politics? 

Hmmm. You have an interesting concept of the word 'politics'.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> This is politics?
> 
> Hmmm. You have an interesting concept of the word 'politics'.



It is a political ad, which I made.  Where should I have posted it IYO?  Current events?


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 28, 2010)

Madeline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2q2ualTQ84



"And the other is a piece of steak."

CLASSSIC!!


----------



## Madeline (Oct 28, 2010)

That xtranormal software is easy-peasy, Marc.  You should try it...me and eots and Radioman all have.  It's free if you dun need a fancy package.

Xtranormal | Text-to-Movie

I do &#9829; love &#9829; this video, I'll admit.  But all of mine are blisterers, LMAO!  Text to talk will cuss like a sailor if you wish.


----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2010)

I just don't get the obsession with Palin. Seems there would be a lot more important things to spend time with.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 28, 2010)

Comparing a woman to a piece of meat...?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 28, 2010)

Kat said:


> I just don't get the obsession with Palin. Seems there would be a lot more important things to spend time with.



Because she is a force to be reckoned with.... they are scared of her, plain and simple!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 28, 2010)

*yep, comparing them to a piece of meat.*

that is REALLY what the lefties think of ALL WOMEN.

they just MOUTH off about HOW THEY ARE FOR THEM and all that good mushy shit they spout bout right to CHOOSE, right to VOTE, blaaa blaa blaaa

WHAT a friggen joke. Women wake up, will ya.


----------



## eots (Oct 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> This is politics?
> 
> Hmmm. You have an interesting concept of the word 'politics'.



 it seems political to me


----------



## Madeline (Oct 28, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *yep, comparing them to a piece of meat.*
> 
> that is REALLY what the lefties think of ALL WOMEN.
> 
> ...



I am a chick, you stupid hag.  I have no duty to treat Sarah Palin with kid gloves merely because we both have ovaries.  See how ugly you are towards me?  Did you feel that was not appropriate because we're "both women"?

That's how this "politics" thingie works.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 28, 2010)

Kat said:


> I just don't get the obsession with Palin. Seems there would be a lot more important things to spend time with.



Well true, but I had not used the xtranormal software in ages, and needed to have a simple idea for this video.  Ideas dun get much "simpler" than Sarah Palin!


----------



## Madeline (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the one I did about USMB-ers arguing about Obama, back in the summer.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypRkz640iDA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypRkz640iDA[/ame]


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 29, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *yep, comparing them to a piece of meat.*
> 
> that is REALLY what the lefties think of ALL WOMEN.
> 
> ...



LoL!!! Coming from the side of FAUXNewsNetwork. The entertainment network that only hires THE most sexed up vixens to comment on the day's/week's news and THE most jacked up men to do the same.

More FAUX outrage from the Far Right Wingnuts.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

It's okay with me if people think I was mean about Sarah Palin.  Just shows they listened to the video!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Comparing a woman to a piece of meat...?


yeah, amazing, isnt it


----------



## Queen (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > This is politics?
> ...



OMG you made that? LOL!!!!


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Queen said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Easy-peasy.  Try it!

Thankies for the applause, Queen.

Xtranormal | Text-to-Movie


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Clearly, Madeline is a woman hater.  

Onto the video:  Clever it is not.  Not even close.  It's boring.  I didn't laugh once.  Perhaps a kindergartner might find it clever, but one would have more luck finding a toddler who found it clever and funny.  That's the level of it.  Nothing clever, at all.  Pedestrian, at best.  But, as a grown woman wrote it, it is sexist.  Period.  Something a jealous hag might write.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Clearly, Madeline is a woman hater.
> 
> Onto the video:  Clever it is not.  Not even close.  It's boring.  I didn't laugh once.  Perhaps a kindergartner might find it clever, but one would have more luck finding a toddler who found it clever and funny.  That's the level of it.  Nothing clever, at all.  Pedestrian, at best.  But, as a grown woman wrote it, it is sexist.  Period.  Something a jealous hag might write.



Any female who compares another female to a piece of meat deserves no respect, in my opinion. We have enough shit from moronic misogynists with balls, we really should not tolerate it from misogynists without balls.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get the obsession with Palin. Seems there would be a lot more important things to spend time with.
> ...


Your ideas are always _very_ simple


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahahahaha...the nelly negativity crew has posted!  Thankies!

How fun that you three now travel as a group....mebbe between you, you can figure out one high quality insult!

**Laughs**


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Hahahahaha...the nelly negativity crew has posted!  Thankies!
> 
> How fun that you three now travel as a group....mebbe between you, you can figure out one high quality insult!
> 
> **Laughs**


You view women as pieces of meat.  You've done the best insult of anyone to yourself.

You claim to be a feminist, yet you are such a sellout to feminism.  Nobody buys your passion for feminism at this point.

What a hack you are.  Really, I view you as such a marginal person, at best, based on the shit you post here.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, that was a smidge better, but nah, still not feeling it, Si.  BTW, how many more posts do you plan to make to this thread merely to tell me the video annoyed you?

Guess what genius...it was intended to be annoying to some people.  It is a political ad and takes a slogan and runs with it.  You think I owe every woman on Planet Earth some "courtesy" because of their gender and I think the women of the Tea Party get no respect from me just for having ovaries.  I do believe I win this argument, but hey, mebbe you could check with JB to see if I am a "good enough feminist", LOL.

Nice try, but I think mebbe you are no gautama; your flames have no heat.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Well, that was a smidge better, but nah, still not feeling it, Si.  BTW, how many nore posts do you plan to make to this thread merely to tell me the video annoyed you?
> ....


It didn't annoy me at all.  It's pedestrian, at best.  Nothing clever about it.



> ....  Guess what genius...it was intended to be annoying to some people.  ....


Like children are annoying to adults so they are put at a kiddie table.  It's hysterical that you actually think this is some sort of accomplishment.  Hysterical in a pathetic way.

Pedestrian accomplishment.



> ....  It is a political ad and takes a slogan and runs with it.  ....


It's an ad?  Your delusions are amazing.  Who bought this 'ad' of yours?

Man, I love how impressed you are with something so moronic that you've made.



> ....  You think I owe every woman on Planet Earth some "courtesy" because of their gender and I think the women of the Tea Party get no respect from me just for having ovaries.  ....


I said nothing about courtesy, yet you quoted me.  What a dishonest hag you are.  I said you are a sellout to feminism.

And, when all one has to attack another woman is attacking the fact that they are a woman, that is quite indicative of their intellectual capacity.



> ....  I do believe I win this argument, ...


I've no doubt you do as you wouldn't know an honest argument from your butthole.


> ... but hey, mebbe you could check with JB to see if I am a "good enough feminist", LOL.
> ....


I don't need to check with anyone about a self-labeled feminist selling out feminism and what sort of feminist they are.

You are a sellout.  Own it.  It fits you well along with you pathological dishonesty.



> .... Nice try, but I think mebbe you are no gautama; your flames have no heat.


Personally, I find flaming boring.  I prefer something that actually has some intellectual challenge associated with it.  You, with your habitual dishonesty, have never experienced the pleasure of good debate or even discussion.  And, for those in the know, the best outcome of a debate/discussion is not a one-sided win, it is the win/win situation.  But, you are ignorant in so many things, this is just another.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Clearly, Madeline is a woman hater.
> 
> Onto the video:  Clever it is not.  Not even close.  It's boring.  I didn't laugh once.  Perhaps a kindergartner might find it clever, but one would have more luck finding a toddler who found it clever and funny.  That's the level of it.  Nothing clever, at all.  Pedestrian, at best.  But, as a grown woman wrote it, it is sexist.  Period.  Something a jealous hag might write.



I congratulate you if you managed to watch the whole thing. You achieved more than I.

The funniest thing about it was that Maddie thought it was 'politics'. That made me laugh - but only at the stupidity of some posters, not at the subject matter. Thankfully, we have Mods who know what 'politics' means.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, Madeline is a woman hater.
> ...


I still didn't make it through.  I tried, though.  I find inanity brutally boring.

I suppose the 'message'  of this 'political lol ad' is that Madeline doesn't like someone.  I'm sure the presses will just have to be stopped for that announcement.  It's cringeworthy what an attention whore she is, and then her thinking this is something special?

Yeah, it is special...short bus special.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 29, 2010)

Funny..


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Si and CG, you two are sad, unaccomplished would-be flamers, but hey, thankies for bumping this thread!


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Funny..



Thankies, Sallow!  I hope more people will try out text to talk.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Si and CG, you two are sad, unaccomplished would-be flamers, but hey, thankies for bumping this thread!


What part of "I don't care for flaming" confuses you so?  

I'm not flaming; I'm telling you my view your accomplishment.

If I fail at flaming, I am thrilled.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Si and CG, you two are sad, unaccomplished would-be flamers, but hey, thankies for bumping this thread!
> ...



Why do I need the view of my accomplishment held by someone who has not viewed my accomplishment, Si?  You wanna opine on the video, watch it first.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Si and CG, you two are sad, unaccomplished would-be flamers, but hey, thankies for bumping this thread!



So, you lied about ignoring me, huh? Did Nanny USMB not provide you with a 'ignore this bitch' button? Poor baby. Seriously, honey, in future, don't make promises you don't keep. It makes you look even more stupid. And, really..... I did not think that was possible.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Si and CG, you two are sad, unaccomplished would-be flamers, but hey, thankies for bumping this thread!
> ...



I like your flaming - particularly those when the recipient doesn't even know they're being flamed. They are a joy to watch. Seriously. They make me laugh.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Si and CG, you two are sad, unaccomplished would-be flamers, but hey, thankies for bumping this thread!
> ...


LMFAO!

Madeline is ignoring you.

ROTFLMFAO!


Oh, God...she is a fucking trip.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...





I need a translator.  I don't speak Stupid.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Stupid translator

Does this help?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 29, 2010)

Keep your day job.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


My original thought was 'how cool is that'.  But, it didn't work when I put Madeline's post in there.

It is possible that Madeline is speaking Insane, though.  I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 29, 2010)

It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



There is no translation for the language of the Insane. It's impossible to translate insane.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.



Hmm..she's been endorsing candidates, nationwide, this election cycle. So of course it's valid.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.
> ...


It _would_ have some value if it actually addressed something pertaining to Palin's politics.  It just compared a woman to a piece of meat.

The only message there is that the author doesn't like the woman.


Lame.  Not clever.  Not effective in the least.  And certainly intellectually deficient.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 29, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.
> ...



If the intention was to draw a line between Palin and whomever she endorsed, it was done poorly.  Comparing her to a piece of meat?  wtf?  

"and the other is a steak" . . . . was slightly humorous the first time.   After that?  Lame.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



It's just Maddie's personal attempt at what she called 'politics'. Some other people may see it as 'humor'. Others will see it as a shame that any woman would compare another woman to a piece of meat. 

I just dismiss it as fucking moronic shit from a fucking moron.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




(I'll needed to quote you.  )


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

More bumping!  Thankies, Si and CG!


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> More bumping!  Thankies, Si and CG!


You bet!  We love to showcase your stupidity.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you watched the video yet Si, or are you still talking out of your ass?  BTW, you think you can do better, let's see.  It's free, easy to use and easy to upload.....even you should be able to do one.

Show us all how far superior your wit is to mine.

Or just continue to bitch at people who make an effort, as has been you style thus far.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 29, 2010)

I like women and steak.

They are two of the luxuries of life.

Both have a similar texture.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > More bumping!  Thankies, Si and CG!
> ...



We're happy to help with that, you betcha!

What I find interesting here is that it appears that the number of replies is what is important, not the quality. I describe this as a Walmart thread - stack it high, sell cheap crap.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Have you watched the video yet Si, or are you still talking out of your ass?  ....


Have you read your thread yet, as the answer is there.  So, you are talking out your ass.

Why are you worrying about me and what I do or don't do?  

Idiot.


> ....  BTW, you think you can do better, let's see.  ....


And now you fancy being able to read my mind.

You really are insane. 


> ....  It's free, easy to use and easy to upload.....even you should be able to do one.
> 
> Show us all how far superior your wit is to mine.
> ....


What part of my saying that pedestrian things don't interest me at all has you so very confused?



> ....  Or just continue to bitch at people who make an effort, as has been you style thus far.


I know that this is a major accomplishment for you, this pedestrian piece.  Really, I get that.  And I'm sure it DID take a lot of effort on your part to compare a woman to a piece of meat.  If you want an A for effort, go visit your local grammar school and enroll.  I don't give them out.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > *yep, comparing them to a piece of meat.*
> ...


Saying that a woman can not say anything negative about Sarah Palin. Because she is a fellow woman.

Is no different than;

Blacks who jump on other blacks for saying anything bad about Obama. Just because he is black.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Not quite.

There is plenty bad to say about Palin.   Unfortunately, that requires a smidgen of thought.

It requires little to no thought to bash Palin for being a woman.  And, it's sexist to compare a woman to a piece of meat.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



You really just do not grasp the concept of "politcal art" do you?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You fancy yourself an artist, eh?

Wow.

You cannot grasp the fact that you are a sexist.

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Political art is intentionally provocative.  Not all of it is palatable to me either, but so what?  I'm bumfuddled at your insistance that women cannot make images of female politicans unless they are flattering -- or else they are crappy feminists.

Where are you getting these bizarre-o ideas?  JB?

You have some odd thoughts a la women's rights -- they do include freedom of speech, yanno.

If I had made this image, would you now be calling me a racist?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Whatever "art" Maddie produced, I'd still just call her an idiot.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Political art is intentionally provocative.  Not all of it is palatable to me either, but so what?  *I'm bumfuddled at your insistance that women cannot make images of female politicans unless they are flattering -- or else they are crappy feminists.*




Except that's not what Si said.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Political art is intentionally provocative.  Not all of it is palatable to me either, but so what?  *I'm bumfuddled at your insistance that women cannot make images of female politicans unless they are flattering -- or else they are crappy feminists.*
> ...




Among Maddies many 'issues' is her total lack of comprehension.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Whatever "art" Maddie produced, I'd still just call her an idiot.





California Girl said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


The voices tell her something else and she responds to that rather than what someone actually says.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever "art" Maddie produced, I'd still just call her an idiot.
> ...



Nice for her to have company, though. It's one of the benefits of schizophrenia.... you're never alone.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Good point.  Some of them must be fun as she demonstrates some hysterical mood swings where one might think she all of a sudden found euphoria.

Honestly, if I ran into someone who argues with themselves publicly then went into some sort of hysterical euphoria, I would give them a very wide radius while thinking 'that's one crazy motherfucker right there'.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is as gay as you are!



Madeline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2q2ualTQ84


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Funny..


only to a totally sick and disturbed mind

oh, carry on


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.


its not an ad
its a stupid animation with no original thought or comedy


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> More bumping!  Thankies, Si and CG!


if you actually think this makes you look good, you have serious issues


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.
> ...



Which is why I put 'ad' in quotes.    I should have put an  after it too!


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Funny..
> ...


am I the only one who read sarcasm in that post?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


in MY post, or his?


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

sallow's


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> sallow's


nope, i didnt


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Political art is intentionally provocative.  Not all of it is palatable to me either, but so what?  *I'm bumfuddled at your insistance that women cannot make images of female politicans unless they are flattering -- or else they are crappy feminists.*
> ...





Meh, if I misunderstood Si, I am sure she'll try and flame me for it.

It is perfectly fine with me if you found the video annoying or boring, Zoom-boing.  It's meant to annoy some people, and I can't hope to entertain everyone.  No group of people shares exactly the same sense of humor.

I have to say, this thread has turned into a high quality convo on the proper use of political art.  I really did not expect that but I think it's a fascinating subject.  I have been collecting this stuff for many years; I wish I had had the foresight to keep all my buttons, but alas, live and learn.

Let's see a video or image you think is a good piece of political art, if you would be willing to share?


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

> this thread has turned into a high quality convo on the proper use of political art.





You live in your own world, don't you?


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > It's an 'ad' to remind folks to vote . . . and bashes someone who _isn't running for anything_.
> ...



Okay, so you did not laugh -- or get pissed off.  I am sorry to hear it, but I cannot please everyone, DiveCon.

May we see a political art piece you do like, to compare?


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > More bumping!  Thankies, Si and CG!
> ...



Is there any special reason you are making such personal, nasty remarks on this thread?  That is not your usual style, DiveCon, and as I have not just run over your cat with my car, so I ask -- what gives?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


good political art needs to be either totally factual, or at least have a ring of truth
this was just mean spirited and motivated by hate


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


see my last post


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

As Minister of Agitprop, I declare the OP a fail


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



"Sick and disturbed mind"?  Are you serious?  Political art is usually much more vicious when directed at an opponent.  

Take a look.....






















When did you become so ultra-sensitive to the slings and arrows tossed at politicans?  We all know I could find images much more vicious than these.  So what is it about free speech you suddenly find so repugnant?


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

That's how it's done, Mad


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


You're an idiot and you really need to work on that 'read comprehension' thing.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you paying attention, Mad?


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



WTF?  Where did you get the idea that political art is "totally factual or at least has a ring of truth"?  It's meant to be energizing and persuasive propaganda....but truthful?  Hardly.  Exaggeration and negativity are the most noticable qualities, for pity's sake.

You sure you *are*  DiveCon?  Not a hacker or sock puppet or something?  I am just bumfuddled that you are taking such an idiotic POV here.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Are you paying attention, Mad?



Yes I am, JB, but I have been away all day and just got back.  Your images are far more offensive (if you were a viewer who supported their subjects) than my video IMO, but they are superior political art.  It is supposed to be *shocking* and the images you've been posting certainly are that.

Apparently so is my video, though in a break from my own tradition, there are no bad words in it.  The others I have made drop the F-bomb in nearly every sentence, LOL.

It is refreshing that at least some folks "get" the free speech thingie.

Jeeze, I am complimenting JB and tagging DiveCon?  This should be a Friday the 13th here at USMB!

**Laughs**


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

That, maddie, is political art


That... is agitprop


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Your video wasn't shocking. It wasn't funny. It wasn't even irritating.

It's just juvenile and lame.

The only thing making this thread worth reading is people taking my facetious comment about 'comparing a woman to a piece of meat' and running with it as though you made a broad generalization of women instead of comparing simply 9and lamely) insulting (or trying to) a particular woman.

Good laughs.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Your video wasn't shocking. It wasn't funny. It wasn't even irritating.
> 
> It's just juvenile and lame.
> 
> ...



I don't care if someone reacts to "Sarah Palin And A Steak" with anger or even boredom.  I mean, I would have loved it if everyone had found it hilarious but I knew that wouldn't happen.  I'm just amazed at people on this thread who're suddenly confused about the "propriety" of having dared to make it at all.  We dun run politics in the US like a Ladies Quilting Bee, and I dun think we ought to.

If you wanna see some VERY disturbing political art, google "Communist Chinese Propaganda Images" or "Nazi Germany Anti-Jewish Art".  I bet the first caveman to draw on a cave wall drew a cartoon, mocking his boss, but this stuff is WAY beyond the pale.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


all of those have a ring of truth in them
not one is mean spirited


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

> DiveCon wrote:
> 
> all of those have a ring of truth in them
> not one is mean spirited



O for the love of God, DiveCon, WTF?  You CANNOT be serious!  Political art is *supposed*  to be mean spirited.

WTF is wrong with you today?  You just arguing for argument's sake?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > DiveCon wrote:
> >
> > all of those have a ring of truth in them
> > not one is mean spirited
> ...


Your attempt to hide your inherent sexism is failing horribly.

Idiot.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Political art is *supposed*  to be mean spirited.



you fail Agitprop 101...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > DiveCon wrote:
> >
> > all of those have a ring of truth in them
> > not one is mean spirited
> ...


WRONG

most political art would either make you roll your eyes or chuckle


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

> DiveCon wrote:
> 
> WRONG
> 
> most political art would either make you roll your eyes or chuckle



Let's see some, please?

I cannot get why you are taking this POV; didn't you defend the beshitted Westboro Baptist Church's rights to free speech?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > DiveCon wrote:
> >
> > WRONG
> >
> ...



See, this is exactly why I defend free speech.  It gives sexists like you the opportunity to reveal themselves for what they really are.

As you babble on so much here, we have had the opportunity to see how truly ugly and moronic you are, too.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > DiveCon wrote:
> >
> > WRONG
> >
> ...


FAIL
first off because i have never defended the WBC assholes
second because that is a photoshopped image and it actually IS funny


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Look what I found...it's a 1912 cartoon, attacking suffragettes.  I had never seen one before......odd, how the arguments don't seem that different from the ones used by woman-haters today, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

yet you used almost the exact same type of an attack against Palin


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> yet you used almost the exact same type of an attack against Palin



I don't agree, but it's fine by me if that's your POV.  I take it then you agree, the video is going to annoy some people?

If so, it's effective IMO.

When did you commence to worship The Goddess Palin, DiveCon?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > yet you used almost the exact same type of an attack against Palin
> ...


By your standards, an unflushed turd-filled toilet is effective, too.  Just being able to take  a shit requires no talent.



> ....  When did you commence to worship The Goddess Palin, DiveCon?


When did the voices in your head tell you Dive worships Palin?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > yet you used almost the exact same type of an attack against Palin
> ...


i dont
and it doesnt take someone that does to know it was disgusting


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I don't know when you developed such delicate little lace-edged feelings, DiveCon.  I am gonna BBL after mebbe some American Patriots who love freedom of speech have posted.

I swear, I dunno what the fuck has come over you.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


What does that babbling even mean?


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


>


you palin worshiper


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


maddy, you are showing you are as clueless as ever


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Look what I found...it's a 1912 cartoon, attacking suffragettes.  I had never seen one before......odd, how the arguments don't seem that different from the ones used by woman-haters today, eh?



If you could meet Hellen Keller or Susan B..


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

> JB wrote:
> 
> If you could meet Hellen Keller or Susan B..



Then what?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > JB wrote:
> >
> > If you could meet Hellen Keller or Susan B..
> 
> ...


i doubt they would like you comparing another woman to a steak


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


>


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

People are still using that image macro?


Hasn't that image been dealt with several times on these boards?


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > > JB wrote:
> ...


You're running all the way home with that one, aren't you?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



A good steak is juicy, tasty and oh so memorable. It has the ability to make your mouth water with the thought of its pink, tender pieces. A good steak is will make a man go weak in the knees.

Why wouldn't a woman want to be compared to one?


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

My fav line in the video is....

"One will give you Mad Cow disease...and the other is a steak!"

**Laughs**


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> People are still using that image macro?
> 
> Hasn't that image been dealt with several times on these boards?



Please explain.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> My fav line in the video is....
> 
> "One will give you Mad Cow disease...and the other is a steak!"
> 
> **Laughs**


Mommy, mommy!  Everybody!  Look at meeeeeee!  I just pooed!


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > > JB wrote:
> ...



Both women fought hard against long odds and were successful; I doubt they limited themselves to delicate lace-edged expressions of their POVs.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Keller was a commie and a Wobbly


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Keller was a commie and a Wobbly



The woman could doubtless dish it out.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 29, 2010)

How do you punish Helen Keller?  Give her a basketball and tell her to read it.

Why didn't Helen Keller scream when she fell off the cliff?  She was wearing mittens


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> How do you punish Helen Keller?  Give her a basketball and tell her to read it.
> 
> Why didn't Helen Keller scream when she fell off the cliff?  She was wearing mittens



*Now*  who is being mean?

*Laughs*


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


I doubt they would compare a woman to a piece of meat, too.

I'm sure they were strong enough women that they could actually get a grip on their emotions, too.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *yep, comparing them to a piece of meat.*
> 
> that is REALLY what the lefties think of ALL WOMEN.
> 
> ...



Interesting...of the 17 female Senators currently serving, only 4 are Republicans. I think that says volumes.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 30, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > *yep, comparing them to a piece of meat.*
> ...


and that is likely to change come this Wednesday


----------



## Madeline (Oct 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yanno Si, I find it ironic that you are so easily inflamed by what I write here on USMB, but that my use of the notion that Palin might EVA be POTUS to motivate people to vote seems over-the-top to you.

Odd, the differences between what you and I choose to care about.  Seems to me, the one who cannot control herself here is you.  Was it in line with these new protocols you've adopted for discussing other women for you to call me a liar?  A psychotic?  A drunk?  And haven't you used exactly the same vicious language on other women here on USMB that you disagreed with?

Aren't these gloves you keep suggesting should be used when women speak of other women really no more than lady-handcuffs to stifle speech you disapprove of as to content?  

Sure as shit looks that-a-way to me.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 30, 2010)

And before you ask, I have no gender-based limits I'd like to suggest on anyone's free speech.  You can call me anything you like...just as I can call Palin anything I like.  That is how American freedom of speech works, you constitution-hater.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 30, 2010)

Madeline said:


> And before you ask, I have no gender-based limits I'd like to suggest on anyone's free speech.  You can call me anything you like..*.just as I can call Palin anything I like.*  That is how American freedom of speech works, you constitution-hater.


yup, you can, but stop bitching and complaining when it makes you look bad


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 30, 2010)

Madeline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2q2ualTQ84




Okay... 

Maybe some of this has already been pointed out, but I'm not reading this whole thread.

First, it's too long. If you're going to do a sketch with two characters that's over a minute and a half, there needs to be an over-arching story and stage direction. The way this software is set up, it's easier to do some kind of monologue. Watch stand-up comedy to see how they build up their jokes--it all leads to a killer punch-liine, the climax, but there's lol-bait along the way to keep the listener hooked.

Kill the background music, too.

Second, I got the "...and the other is a steak" attempted-joke the first time. It's cliche. Then it went into different variations of it, none of which were any funnier--or less unfunny--than the first one. I completely lost interest and didn't even finish the video once I figured it would just be a back-and-forth about the same "joke".

I'm sure it took you awhile, so you get an E for effort, but an F on funny. It actually came across as more of a half-hearted roast than anything else.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 30, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2q2ualTQ84
> ...



Well, is was very helpful feedback, Sheldon.  Once a video is on youtube I cannot re-edit, but I will bear your remarks in mind for the next one.  It was kind of you to take the time to lay out your thoughts.  Thankies.

BTW, this is my favorite xrtanormal video of all time.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 30, 2010)

I fucked around with that software a few weeks ago. It's hard to get the timing of the movements and expressions right... and I wish there was some way to change the tone and inflexion of the voices. Part of the humor is in it's delivery. Maybe those features are in the non-free version.


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2010)

The computer voices were creepeh. I stopped watching when it seemed it was not going to actually be funny.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 1, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


Wharrrgarbl.



> ....  Odd, the differences between what you and I choose to care about.  Seems to me, the one who cannot control herself here is you.  ....


As your perceptions are rarely associated with reality, I'm not concerned about what seems to you.


> ....  Was it in line with these new protocols you've adopted for discussing other women for you to call me a liar?  ....


You are a liar.  That has been demonstrated time and again, not only by me but by numerous other posters.  And you are likely a pathological liar. 



> ....  A psychotic?  ....


That's a given as you continually see things that are not there, ie. hallucinate; and you have broken from reality.



> ....  A drunk?  .....


I can't say that I've called you one, but that certainly is a possibility.



> ....  And haven't you used exactly the same vicious language on other women here on USMB that you disagreed with? ....


Nope.  Never have I equated a woman to a piece of meat as you have.  Never have I used the word '****' except in discussion of that word, but you have.  Never have I said a woman is stupid for having unprotected sex with her husband and making a choice to give birth to a Down syndrome baby, but you have.  Never have I demanded that a woman be sterilized or forced to use contraception after the age of 35, but you have.

So, we have a pattern here.  It's called projection.



> ....  Aren't these gloves you keep suggesting should be used when women speak of other women ...


What gloves?  You're seeing shit that isn't there again.


> ...  really no more than lady-handcuffs to stifle speech you disapprove of as to content?


More hallucinations from you.



> .... Sure as shit looks that-a-way to me.


When your perceptions approach reality, I'm sure what things look like to you will have some significance.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 1, 2010)

Crow said:


> The computer voices were creepeh. I stopped watching when it seemed it was not going to actually be funny.



You can choose different accents, but all the voices are monotone like that, Crow.  I am hardly a techy person; trust me, for me, that was a big accomplishment.  I am lucky I can get the toaster to work, LOL.

Thankies for the feedback.


----------

